# Green tree snakes Vs. Brown tree snakes



## saikrett (Mar 31, 2005)

just wanting some info on the pros and cons of these two snakes, such as feeding, handling etc....

plus any personal experences appreciated,

thanks


----------



## basketcase (Mar 31, 2005)

from my experience enither handle too well, although there r always exceptions

this is only from what ive heard from ppl and read about both sp. but browns seem to be alot easier to feed rodents too. ive heard lots of keepers whinge about having to feed gts goldfish

im sure brenden/brodie will have a bit to say about it 

ps - 5 bucks on the gts


----------



## Wrasse (Mar 31, 2005)

I love my Brown! He is shy, but placid and will happily sit on my lap and watch TV with me. He has huge curious eyes and a big boofy head and thinks if his head is hidden, you can't see him!

He has a huge appetite and will eat rats till bursting and beyond. Yeap, he is here for good.


----------



## venom8 (Mar 31, 2005)

I have had brown for quite a few years and found them to be very placid and very easy to feed. I hear so many stories from other people saying that browns are so more aggressive, but i would have to totally disagree. Even in the wild i have found heaps, both around Sydney area and in the Northern territory and found that only 1 has only ever tried to bite, and we were actually trying to put him back in his cave at the time. I did though how every have a bit of trouble trying to ween one from frogs to mice, it took a few months, but once he came around, the thing is just a pig on mice, can't get enough. If you want my choice, get some nice brown tree's, ( the night tiger form )


----------



## Greebo (Mar 31, 2005)

GTS are not hard to handle, just different to a python. They don't tend to hang on to you like a python does, plus they are very agile so you have to be on the ball.
Bruce Riddell has just joined APS so hopefully he will be able to give you his opinion on GTS.
I don't have any BTS (yet) so I can't really compare them to my GTS.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 31, 2005)

The bts would win for sure, they get to over 6'.
Both are more active than pythons, both need fairly high humidity, especially the bts.


----------



## saikrett (Mar 31, 2005)

thanks guys...


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 31, 2005)

Ive been wanting Brown tree Snakes since i handled one at my WIRES course years ago. Really placid but the one my father had as a kid use to try and go him everytime he walked into the enclosure. Said his mate bled like a stuck pig after it nailed him on the hand. Luck of the draw i suppose. 

Simone


----------



## hugsta (Mar 31, 2005)

I got to handle a GTS at my WIRES course Simone, I have gone to one rescur for a GTS in a person letterbox. By the time I opened up the letterbox to look in it had come out and was 15ft up the tree beside it. Was the quickest rescue I have ever done.....LOL


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 31, 2005)

i love brown tree snakes,they look like vipers without the bite..


i hear they still have a few in guam


----------



## indicus (Apr 1, 2005)

Their both neat,...but go the Gr...ts, bl..ts, go..ts, bl...ts!!! :evil:  , love'em all


----------



## apple (Apr 12, 2005)

Is the brown tree snake venomous i heard it's bite can be pretty bad.


----------



## Menagerie (May 24, 2005)

Do they come up for sale ever??? I have been keeping my eye out and haven't seen any 

I have heard that browns are rather venemous too...


----------



## dpeica (May 24, 2005)

Browns are venomous but aren't considered dangerous.
They come up for sale occasionaly. 
I bought my pair from Roy Pails a few months ago. They're pretty snappy at times but usually settle down after a few minutes.


----------



## peterescue (May 24, 2005)

Either though I have found browns will take rodents easier.
ps Greens get over 6ft too.


----------



## longtom (May 24, 2005)

i keep night tigers and green /blues blue trees ive only had tiggers awhile but really like them to me so far they seem way shyer than the green/ blue trees the good thing about the gts bts they are way more active than any python ive kept especially day time gts can be tricky feeders while juvs but once you get them feeding on mice and rats there a breeze to keep the tigers are defently easier to get eatting mamals . then ifyou start compareing how they look the bts,grt win hands doun but thats just my tastes some of the tiggers are really stunning as well i think if you like one youll mostlikey like both even eastern broun trees have that stunning appeal boofy head big eyes and lovely coppery glow yep just love them colubrids


----------



## Linus (May 24, 2005)

This may be a silly question but could you keep a tree snake with a pyhton?


----------



## longtom (May 24, 2005)

you could but dont think i would tree snakes are movement hunters in there oun right ive had them fight over food items and start to eat each other just like pythons will a big tree could easy eat a python hatchling im not saying they do but i wouldnt want to risk it


----------



## longtom (May 24, 2005)

blue feeding


----------



## longtom (May 24, 2005)

broun in day time but rotten pic


----------



## ErisKSC (May 25, 2005)

Longtom the pics above is the snake i've always wanted!!!! Absolutely awesome!

What size enclosure is he in?


----------



## longtom (May 26, 2005)

threefoot by two by two they dont really need to much height i used to give mt bts/gts about three high but have since gone to only two foot high and they seem just as happy they spend alot of time perched just looking then if they see food there into it i use fluo 2 foot lights on the gts/bts they like to lay on them and theres not much chance of them burning them selves on a fluro


----------



## longtom (May 26, 2005)

a tiger


----------



## Carney (Jun 13, 2005)

i have had my gts for about 6 months now and i have found them to be very quick but very easy to handle. only thing that is frustrating is mine does not eat anything else but frogs but is still a great snake to have. if anyone can tell how to fix this it would help me immensely


----------



## Brodie (Jun 13, 2005)

Night Tigers are pretty cool.. very active.. but not for the inexperienced keeper.

Their bite is not life threatening, but it can be very painful and produce severe symptoms... Bites from a larger specimen will require hospitalization..

Its pretty hard to get envenomated by one, though. They really have to chew, so as soon as they bite pull em off.

Here is a photo of one of mine


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 13, 2005)

Brodie_W said:


> Here is a photo of one of mine



Are you sure that there is only one snake in that pic??? Looks very long.


----------



## Brodie (Jun 13, 2005)

I took the picture..

Yes I am sure


----------



## peterescue (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice snakes guys
I have a pic of my eastern in the Melbourne zoo thread if your interested


----------



## Springherp (Jun 13, 2005)

My mate Brendan (Demansia) currently has a large male Brown tree snake for sale if anyone is interested.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=11167


----------



## demansia (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey, brown tree snakes n common tree snakes are very different. They may both be colubrids but have very different charactaristics and needs. If dendrelaphis werent such picky feeders they would have to be my favourite snake that iv kept. They are active and curious snakes...not to mention that theyr gorgeous snakes. They usually have good temperaments and are generally a bluff and even if they do give u a hit, the bite is not painfull. They are also diurnal so they r easy to observe.

Brown tree snakes are also one of my favourite snakes. They are awesome looking snakes with their distinct heads and large eyes. Once they are feeding on rodents all the ones i hav kept turn out to be pigs. The downside to these snakes are the fact that although they r active they are nocturnal and often shy. BTS are generally aggressive snakes n wont hesitate to bite if they are cornered but like everything else there will be very calm BTS. Their bites arnt very bad from experience. One f my 6 footers chewed on my hand for about 10 seconds and had to be manually removed, the bite resulted in local stinging, itching and a lot of redness for a few hours. 

As tom said, i currently hav a 6 foot male brown tree snake for sale. Good feeder on rodents ect. $350. Preferred NSW buyer. Relitivaley calm snake and rarely bites. The hook in the pic is being used to support the snake and not stop it from hitting me for anyone that is curious.
cyas,
Brendan.


----------

